# Gainesville, Georgia



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Did a search and the most recent info I found was a couple years old. There's a pretty strong chance I'm moving here and I'm looking for information on bike shops, local rides, where to live, etc. I was in town yesterday for a few hours but didn't get to see much of the area.


----------



## bbqhog (Oct 27, 2006)

This might be helpful:

http://bikesbl.org/index.php?POSTNUKESID=75bd217462541950adf7c087ebd33351


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Here is what you need: http://www.southeasterncycling.com. Lots of good mountain biking in Gainesville. I think both LBSes have group rides.


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

Dahlonega Wheelworks

www.wheelworksga.com

'nuff said


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

Davoosie said:


> Dahlonega Wheelworks
> 
> www.wheelworksga.com
> 
> 'nuff said



Also Northstar Bike in Dawsonville is great.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

There are also a couple of good LBSes actually in Gainesville that are much closer than the other two mentioned.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Welp, I'm now a resident.......,*

I've been living in a hotel in Oakwood the past six weeks, got all my stuff picked up by mover today, will be delivered tomorrow, and I'm sleeping on the floor of my new apartment tonight. My choice (apt floor) to get away from the cookies at County Inns & Suites. ;-). I've gained 4lbs since I moved.

I'm out Dawsonville Hwy, at Lake Lanier Club just before the bridge, and across from Bike Town.

Group rides in Gainesville?

Been going to Dahlonega for 6Gap since 94 or 95 and know the roads there pretty well.

Curious if I could roll out of the apartment to good roads to train. D'ville Hwy looks pretty busy but safe enough to roll over the bridge and out to some secondary roads?

Admit to being spoiled in that regard. Never had to "drive" my bike to do a ride. Hope I don't have to now.


----------

